# Owner vs lien?



## Whisena (Jun 6, 2016)

I financed a car, but do not currently have the title while there is the lien jolder who has my title. For tax purpose, am I owner of car?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Whisena said:


> I financed a car, but do not currently have the title while there is the lien jolder who has my title. For tax purpose, am I owner of car?


Yes. You maintain the vehicle and incurr all the expenses while using it for business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Whisena said:


> I financed a car, but do not currently have the title while there is the lien jolder who has my title. For tax purpose, am I owner of car?


Title will be mailed to owner when lien requirements are satisfied.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Whisena said:


> I financed a car, but do not currently have the title while there is the lien jolder who has my title. For tax purpose, am I owner of car?


Yes


----------

